

Proxying User Images - andrewnez
https://github.com/blog/1766-proxying-user-images

======
latchkey
I have imho, a slightly simpler solution to this for only $20/month.

Still using Heroku, I just use a simple nginx buildpack configured to provide
the reverse proxy to my origin server. Unless you have massive traffic, you
probably only need their free tier dyno.

I then setup DNS to have cloudflare in front my Heroku dyno so everything is
nicely behind a CDN and SSL. With the rest of that $20/mo, you can also put
your entire domain under SSL.

